# cocktail parties this season



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

anything new on the passed appetizer forefront?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Every year now, for 13 years I've put on a cocktail and Hors d Oeuvres party for approx. 100 people. I serve 12 hors on a buffet table and also 12 hors served by wait staff passed around the room.

It takes me 1-2 weeks to prepare everything. Some items I prepare then freeze, but most is made within days of the party.

I will share my menu from this year with you:

On The Table
[h1]*Cold Poached Lake Salmon with Condiments*[/h1][h1]Fresh Oysters Mignonette[/h1][h1]*Wood Grilled Lamb Lollipops (Greek Style)*[/h1]
*Grilled Tenderloin of Beef with Small Rolls and Condiments*

* Jumbo Shrimp with Seafood Cocktail Sauce*

*Prosciutto Wrapped Asparagus*

*Guacamole with Tortilla Chips*

*Lamb Meatballs in Chef's Marinara*

*Elk Pate*

*Assorted Grilled Sausages with Crostini and Condiments*

*Queso Fresco Tequila Salsa Shooters *

*Truffled Galantine of Capon with Fresh Cranberry Citrus Relish*

*Crab and Artichoke Pita Pockets*

*Jombone Verget*

*Vegetable Spring Rolls*

*Passed*

*Maryland Crabcakes with Zesty Remoulade*

*Curried Chicken in Wonton Cups*

*Tempura Lobster Bites*

*Barbecued Smoked Ham Skewers*

*Focaccia Boxes filled with Vodka Smoked Salmon and Crème Fraische*

*Samosa *

*Caramelized Leek and Gruyere Tartlets*

*Fried Duck Raviolis*

*Dessert Table*

*Chocolate Covered Éclairs and Cream Puffs*

*Carolyn's Famous Lebkuchen*

*Chocolate Dipped Strawberries*

*Double Chocolate Bourbon Cake with Hazelnut Glaze*

*Cappuccino Cheesecake Bars*

*Lemon Tartlets*


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

WOW!

That's a huge selection.....really impressive Ross.


----------



## jstevens213 (Nov 23, 2010)

WOW as a beginner I needs lots of knowledge! Great Job!


----------



## marrabel (Nov 30, 2010)

Ross, you provide great services and pleasure. You have great knowledge if it takes you only 2 weeks to prepare such a great party. Super!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The party is tomorrow.

As of this morning 98% of the list is complete.

I have a lady that comes in to finish the pastries and a fellow Chef who helps me with the prep.

Small little disaster yesterday trying to get fresh strawberries at this time of year in the area where I live.

I should have gone with my Sysco rep but tried the regular grocery stores.

18" of snow fell in the next largest city from us (70 miles away) and I couldn't get there, but in the end my rep came to my rescue and I'll have those strawberries by tonight

I hope to post pictures by Sunday.........

Pray for me everybody......PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good Luck! and we look forward to pix


----------



## marrabel (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish you good good good luck luck!!!!!! Praying for you and waiting for the pictures!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

As promised, here are few pictures from last night's party. All went well and we get to eat leftovers today at our staff party......Yum,!!!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)




----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow! that's a whole lotta food......thanks for sharing Ross.


----------



## marrabel (Nov 30, 2010)

Yummy!;-) Thank you for sharing very much!


----------



## marrabel (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd like of be the visitor of your party!


----------



## marrabel (Nov 30, 2010)

How much time did you require to prepare all this WONDERFUL food?


----------

